# Jim Beam is Gods Whiskey



## wizehop (Sep 6, 2015)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ourbon-lake-catches-fire-struck-Firenado.html

*




*

*Firenado! 800,000 gallons of Jim Beam accidentally released into a Kentucky lake bursts into flames after being hit by lightning... before a tornado sucks the flaming liquid 100 feet up into the air*

*The freak weather destroyed a warehouse in Kentucky holding bourbon*
*The inflammable spirit flowed into a nearby creek towards a lake*
*A lightning strike then set fire to the bourbon on the lake's surface *
*A small tornado sucked up the flaming liquid and set fire to nearby trees *
By DARREN BOYLE FOR MAILONLINE

PUBLISHED: 14:56 GMT, 4 September 2015 | UPDATED: 19:53 GMT, 4 September 2015

A Jim Beam warehouse in Kentucky was struck by lightning releasing 800,000 gallons of bourbon into a nearby lake. Then, the lake was hit by a 'firenado' setting the inflammable liquid alight.

The firenado was caused when a bolt of lighting hit the ground setting a fire which was in the path of a tornado, which sucked up the flames, creating a terrifying spiralling inferno.

A video of the dramatic scenes has been viewed more than four million times on the internet.

The Weather Channel, a firenado can grow up to 100 feet tall.

After the warehouse was damaged, the bourbon flowed into a nearby lake, which was then struck by lightening.

A small tornado passed over the scene, sucking up the flaming spirit and spreading the fire further.

Despite being the victims of a lightning strike, Jim Beam are facing damages of $70,000 for polluting the nearby creek which led to major fish kills.




Jim Beam face a $70,000 bill for damage repair, although this does not cover the loss of the bourbon


----------



## Tude (Sep 6, 2015)

hehe - saw this --- lots of sad people out there. I actually raised a shot glass of Makers Mark last night - clinking three other people in rememberance of the beverage


----------



## Dmac (Sep 6, 2015)

wicked stuff, Jim Beam.


----------



## Sip (Sep 6, 2015)

Well. Never seen that before.  It's crazy, the shit that can happen.


----------



## iamwhatiam (Sep 6, 2015)

what a sad day  for whiskey. At least the fish were happy for the last few moments of their life!


----------



## Odin (Sep 6, 2015)

God is such a lush bastard. ::eyepatch::

Turing water into whiskey... ::drinkingbuddy::


Please don't strike me down as I lay to sleep. ::facepalm::


----------



## deleted user (May 12, 2018)

Beam it up Scotty. I'd believe this to be drunk divine intervention by a entity definitely.


----------



## blue ant (May 13, 2018)

Does that mean free whiskey-battered fish sticks are gonna start washing up on shore?


----------



## Desperado Deluxe (May 13, 2018)

thats some METAL shit right der.


----------



## Deleted member 16701 (May 20, 2018)

Wtf dude. Talk about a series of unfortunate events. 
Finally an adequate analogy to describe my life.


----------



## Coywolf (May 20, 2018)

Jesus! Looks like there will be some upset rednecks for the next month or so.....

I didn't even know him beam was high enough proof to catch flame like that.


----------



## Odin (May 20, 2018)

Coywolf said:


> Jesus! Looks like there will be some upset rednecks for the next month or so.....



thought we just discussed this... 

the date... this thread is from 2015

::facepalm::


----------



## Coywolf (May 20, 2018)

Odin said:


> thought we just discussed this...
> 
> the date... this thread is from 2015
> 
> ::facepalm::



Yes it is, and I believe I said...



Coywolf said:


> And what if I LIKE raising the dead?! Ever thinka THAT?!
> 
> ::hungover::::hungover::::android::::android::::angelic::::angelic::::mask::::mask::
> 
> ::is going to go back and revive a whole bunch of dead threads later:: ::bookworm::


----------



## Odin (May 20, 2018)

you said....
*


Coywolf said:



Jesus! Looks like there will be some upset rednecks for the next month or so.....

Click to expand...


um... I just mean the next month or so you are trying to say... was back in 2015... 

wait... *

::cigar::

::

::shifty::

:ldman::

::woot::



::joyful::


Okay your suggesting time time travel... Yea~!


----------



## Coywolf (May 20, 2018)

I'm just trying to throw off the masses....


----------



## Deleted member 16701 (May 21, 2018)

Is there a way to make the date-of-post text red if it hasnt been replied to in over a year or something? I catch myself almost replying to old threads sometimes. 
The text thats in the bottom left of every post.


----------



## Coywolf (May 21, 2018)

ToadStuff said:


> Is there a way to make the date-of-post text red if it hasnt been replied to in over a year or something? I catch myself almost replying to old threads sometimes.
> The text thats in the bottom left of every post.



It has already been addressed here:

https://squattheplanet.com/threads/date-n-time.34673


----------

